# How to stop my puppy from pooping in the house?



## aznVampire (Jul 20, 2010)

My puppy is about 18 weeks old. She's been pretty good about going outside to pee, but lately, it's like she hasn't pooped outside at all. All she does is poop inside and I think that it's becoming a habit for her. She also tries and hides it, which is my fault for letting my irritation get in the way. 

What can I do to fix this?


----------



## Chloe Braun (Aug 21, 2010)

You are right, she might be hiding it because you are showing irritation. =) But don't worry, crate train her. Sometimes puppies get confused and revert back to step 1. Just be patient with her, continue crate training her, watch her closely when she needs to go, and praise her excessively when she does go outside. Give word commands such as "go" or "poop" to let her know what you mean.

Just be patient! =) You are doing great!


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

One thing I'll add into Chloe's advice...along with the praise when I was having trouble convincing my puppies that outside is best I used over treating as the my trick. I used the best treats they would kill for, you know hot dogs, pieces of summer sausage, pepperoni and instead of just giving one piece I would give several while praising them the whole time after they went potty outside. It worked tons faster than praise alone...suddenly going poo outside meant lots of goodies and a very happy mom! LoL Also...get rid of the irritation! LoL I know its hard but the more annoyed you get the more stressed she's going to be and the more she's going to do it inside. Remember going to the bathroom is natural and feels good...when you get mad at her for doing it all it does is confuse her. Just think of it in a different way...like yay I get to clean the floor today! LoL I know its sounds lame but if I go into cleaning with a calm whatever attitude its easier to deal with overall! And trust me...at her age...even if you get it down perfectly she's still going to make mistakes...she's a baby after all!


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

I'd also suggest that until she is fully trained and can be trusted, then you must absolutely never leave her alone while at home. Keep her tethered to you if necessary.


----------



## aznVampire (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies.  
I'm also going to try taking her out on a leash. Because she usually holds it until we get inside...then...she just disappears..


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Yes, she disappears to hide it so you don't get mad! So, I would second the advice that until she is completely potty trained, you shouldn't let her disappear!  Have her in your sight at all times, tethering her to you with her leash is a good way to keep her in you sight. Frustrating and limiting, I know, but the sooner she's potty trained, the sooner she gets her freedom, and you do, too!


----------



## aznVampire (Jul 20, 2010)

So..I found something out today. Awhile ago, I had taught Pocky how to "go poop" on command. But I gave up on that since I didn't think she was getting it since she doesn't poop as much as she pees. I tried saying "go poop" again today..and...  Turns out she does understand me.


----------

